# Too late to start singing opera?



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello all!
A few days ago I sang in front of a few relatives, and they suggested i should do something with my talent. I am currently 17 years old and I have been thinking about taking opera singing lessons, and later becoming a professional opera singer after my training. However, i have never done any musical training before. I am relatively good in front of the piano and that it. I have started with a little musical theory as well.
Is there any hope for me?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

17 certainly isn't too old. Some of the great opera singers didn't start seriously singing till later in life than you. The thing to do is to get people (other than relatives who are usually kind anyway) in the know (e.g. a good singing teacher) to give you an honest opinion of your talent. Is your voice that good? Have you the capacity to learn whole parts? Etc. It can hurt to get honestly assessed but it's better than chasing an impossible dream.


----------



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the comment.
Since i discovered singing was my thing recently, i haven't developed a good technique yet. For example breath and larynx controll. It's also hard for me to stay completely relaxed when singing, wich makes it harder for me to take really high notes, wich can make it difficult to learn songs with higher notes. So i probably have a lot to learn, but i have a good foundation.
Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You can also join a choir, and see what they saying, do also take a good teacher!
All the best.


----------



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for telling me! I'll consider doing that.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I would sing for a few people who are not your relatives to get some more opinions. But you are certainly not too old if you have talent! I would try to find a competent teacher soon to guide your career. It's a big, big step to decide you are going to be a professional opera singer, and it's not all a bed of roses. As they say in German, "Mann macht, Gott lacht" or in English, "How do you make God laugh? Tell Him your plans!" 

Do it for the love of music and singing first, and then see if your career develops in that way. I also have to say, I made a crucial mistake at about your age. I was falling deeply under the spell of opera as well. Although I went to an excellent school, I couldn't see any path except to major in music. As they say, I didn't have any other subjects/expertise when I graduated to "fall back on" if the music thing didn't work. And it didn't, in the long run, though I managed to have a long and successful career anyway, in communications. But now, with the benefit of a half-century of hindsight, I realize that I would have done the music anyway ... I didn't have to major in it. 

Good luck, and please keep us posted on your progress. 

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi George! 
Thank you for your opinion. 
You sure are right about what you are saying. There is only one small problem, I live on the countryside and there are no real voice teachers nearby. Should i take things in my own hands and teach my self, till i have the possibility to hire a voice teacher? 
But first of all, I will sing for the love of music. 
Greetings from Sweden!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Rallarros said:


> Hello all!
> A few days ago I sang in front of a few relatives, and they suggested i should do something with my talent. I am currently 17 years old and I have been thinking about taking opera singing lessons, and later becoming a professional opera singer after my training. However, i have never done any musical training before. I am relatively good in front of the piano and that it. I have started with a little musical theory as well.
> Is there any hope for me?


I know people who started 5+ years older than you, you're fine, especially if you have a lower or heavier voice (basses and contraltos seldom come into their prime until late 30s and can sing well into their 70s).


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I used to study singing. Seventeen seems to me an ideal age to begin voice lessons (I started at 15 but was probably too immature to grasp a lot of what I was being taught). Best of luck!

Edited to add: I recommend this book; it's a favorite of mine and has a lot of helpful advice for young students of singing: https://www.amazon.com/Art-Singing-Richard-Miller/dp/0199773920


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Start now time goes fast and before you know it you might be 40 without having taken any training.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I started at 32. You've got many years before you're too old, especially if you're a dramatic voice.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Rallarros said:


> Hi George!
> Thank you for your opinion.
> You sure are right about what you are saying. There is only one small problem, I live on the countryside and there are no real voice teachers nearby. Should i take things in my own hands and teach my self, till i have the possibility to hire a voice teacher?
> But first of all, I will sing for the love of music.
> Greetings from Sweden!


I have taken voice lessons via Skype. It's a lot better than nothing, although it has its drawbacks ...

I hear Sweden has good trains? Maybe once a week in-person lesson?

Good luck!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rallarros said:


> Thanks for your recommendation!


And please let us know how you getting on.


----------

